

Why suicide may be okay - lawbeecher

I am suffocating from the weight of nothing.  I walk around waiting for someone to say something to me that matters, but it never happens.  Over thirty years I have lived in constant agony and torture.  I fear nothing anymore because what is the worst, i will die?  I understand how those people strap bombs to their backs.  You cannot kill me because i am already dead.  My life serves no purpose to anyone or anythind and i am just so tired.  When I first wake up in the morning for a few seconds it ias okay then it hits me and I wish I had never woken.  So maybe it is okay to go.  Some say it is selfish but the pain is real and the truth is nobody really cares.
======
cro-magnon
No my friend. Suicide is absolutely _NOT_ ok.

For the people who do though (or their families), several countries have
passed several laws that provide the ability to rest in peace in a humane
manner. One might argue if this is humane, but it depends on the perspective.
Who decides for an individuals future is also difficult to answer. It
certainly must be him. When we are born, if we are left on our own.. thats
it.. 2-3 days. Once we start thinking, we then think that we can do everything
on our own.. ego

The equilibrium must always be met by following the trail of common sense,
using our brains were common sense does not apply, a healthy sleeping pattern,
a healthy diet, plenty of excersize and two or more creative hobbies. One
intellectual, one athletic. Plus work to pay the bills. The latter sucks! And
always try to make friends with the little people. Keep your friend close and
your girlfriend(s) closer;) Girlfriends are like cats. They have the ability
to suck all shady aspects of ones psychosis in an instant. Let them do the
dirty work for you! Find a Google image of Manslows hierarchy of needs. It is
a nice median of life and how things should be, customized for each
individual. It is not the be-all-and-end-all but it is a nice place to start.

Imagine those who have been running the world all this time..and they have
made a serious clusterfuck out of it. Wouldn't someone argue that they would
of been the first ones to think in that way? Even though they should.. lol!
But they don't. Why? Because they don't have the time and luxury to think
twice!! And that is their problem my friend! Even though it affects us all.
Their choice though! Themselves, their friends and their relatives are
responsible for them!

Why would you choose suicide? Do a reset/restart/reborn/logon/evolve/create.

Human bosy cells are completely replaced after 7-10 years. Why would you hold
on to your thoughts for 11? Because' i suppose would be your answer. Because
what' i would answer back. And so what'.. i would argue.

Time my friend is one of the most important equalizers on this planet if not
the biggest. And we've all got a limit. And we all pretty much need the same
things! Whoever wants to live eternally falls in a catergory of his own. That
of dumbness. He should be advised to get a life. Find a way of creatively fill
24 minus sleep and you may find yourself not having time to think.

Get over it.. You're just having a bad day. Your not the first and not the
last. You got nothing to fear except fear itself.. Have a good day and post on
Hacker News more frequently. Some seriously interesting people troll the place
all the time. You won't be able to meet them in your sleep!

qoute: “Don’t feel guilty if you don’t know what you want to do with your
life. The most interesting people I know didn’t know at 22 what they wanted to
do with their lives. Some of the most interesting 40 year olds I know still
don’t.”

~~~
cro-magnon
i forgot (as usual)..

If someone asked to name your creator(s), one of the obvious answers would be
your (my) parents. To an extent that is correct. But YOU are a part of the
universe. And so are WE. With the sole purpose of life and bringing life. And
the universe will eventually take US back. And your parents did NOT create the
universe. Their best effort has actually managed to land them way to short of
interpeting it. They might have probably formed some of your habits and a way
of thinking. So to everyone else. That is until we start figuring out that
actually ideas can be formed and are not part of a template library.

May i ask you.. do you normally tend to interfere with other peoples stuff. I
remember when i was 10 and my sisters were 5 and 8. I had made a LEGO
structure and i had given them the MIND and the OK to play with it. They
destroyed it and made something of their own. WTF bitches??

PS: I'm trying to make a point here and certainly NOT be cocky. You can though
if you wan't!! I'm always up for a debate! Feel free to answer back!

------
mathgladiator
I had the same thoughts when I was homeless, but then I decided to be the one
who cares. I started asking people how they were and I meant it. I started
caring for others, and it made all the difference in the world.

------
padseeker
what has kept you going all this time? Please reach out to someone, you trust
be it a friend or love one.

My family just lost someone to suicide and our lives have been forever
scarred. If we had known we would have done whatever we could to help that
person.

Is there something we can do? Do you feel comfortable to disclose who you are
and where you are?

------
orasis
My friend, Kenneth Folk, permanently cured his depression through vipassanna
meditation. I would not suggest that it could be a widely applicable cure, but
in his case, it worked, so it is possible.

[http://www.buddhistgeeks.com/2010/01/bg-156-ordinary-
people-...](http://www.buddhistgeeks.com/2010/01/bg-156-ordinary-people-can-
get-enlightened/)

<http://www.buddhistgeeks.com/author/kenneth-folk/>

------
michaelbrave
I hope I'm not too late and that our friend here will read this.

I've been there and the honest truth is things still suck in a lot of ways.
But that doesn't really matter because it just means there's more for me to
fix, more to work on and a chance to change the things that are worth
changing. The people who are content with how things are never make things
happen. Go change the world, make it the sort of place you want it to be.

But if you really want to stop feeling dead inside, to come alive again you
need to start serving others, do some service, start caring about them, do
things for them because you care, start small with random acts of kindness or
volunteer at a soup kitchen or something. You might not think doing service
would do much, but it will 180 your outlook on life, and as you start to care
about those you serve many of them will care about you as well. Other than
that exercise will help a lot, changes in diet as well and if you think there
might be a need to see a psychiatrist then please do, in fact I think you
should. But whatever course(s) of action you decide try to stay away from the
ones that can't be undone (death is rather permanent).

if you need someone to talk to I can give you my contact info and we can get
through this, just let me know ok.

------
Re_volume
We all share in this emptiness. Many hide it well. Love of life lies not in
shared happiness but shared pain. No one wants others to know how vulnerable
we are so we limit our intimacy to a select few. If we were all honest we'd
all be more understanding & compassionate. If you are truly at the edge reply
to this comment & I will help however I can.

------
orasis
Write down this number, call it! 1-800-273-8255 National Suicide Prevention
Hotline

------
stacywebb
I've been there. Stood at the edge of the Abyss. Stared into it. I saw myself
staring back. It was at my lowest point that I realized the true way to
"happy" was to allow myself to be that way. Meaning no other person controls
you, no other person can give you happiness. The only one that controls your
life is you. Instead of waiting for someone to come to you and speak. Speak to
them first. The only one that ever needs to care about you is you.

------
padseeker
I don't know if you are still listening or reading this thread - I hope we did
something right. I hope we did not fail you. I was reminded of this post from
2 weeks ago in light of Aaron Swartz's suicide. Please post something
lawbeecher to let us know you are still living. We can't easily move the dark
cloud that is hovering over you but please let us know if there is something
we can do.

Aaron Swartz RIP.

------
mvleming
I read the Count of Monte Cristo but I haven't met anyone who has. I'd like to
talk about it with someone though. Do you want to read it and talk about it?

~~~
S4M
I read it too. You can shoot me an email if you want, I'd be interested in
knowing what you find special in that book.

------
powatom
I'm not going to pretend I've been there, because I haven't, but this sentence
struck me as being particularly curious:

> I walk around waiting for someone to say something to me that matters, but
> it never happens.

Maybe everybody else is waiting, too. Why shouldn't you be the one who starts
the conversation?

------
abrkn
[http://www.reddit.com/r/SuicideWatch/comments/15p2k0/xpost_f...](http://www.reddit.com/r/SuicideWatch/comments/15p2k0/xpost_from_hacker_news_why_suicide_may_be_okay/)

<http://www.metanoia.org/suicide/>

------
cro-magnon
hey bro.. anybody home?? i see alot of insightfull opinions and provided very
interesting and helpful links. But we haven't heard of you yet. How are things
going on. What are your plans for News Years and the New Year? Anything
special?

------
chrisringrose
My friend, life can be so wonderful. You most likely have a chemical imbalance
that can easily be treated. See any doctor and you'll see what I mean.

Please follow up.

------
Mz
If you mean physical pain, I have been there. Three and a half years of
constant excruciating pain that pain killers did little for. I chose to just
try shit and see if anything helped. I would have been okay with dying, so I
did not care that I was doing something other people thought of as risky. If
you mean emotional pain, I basically did the same for that.

There are people who care. I am one of these idiots who cares about total
strangers. It has gotten me burned a lot. I have grown cagier with age. Still,
I have known others like me who helped me enormously. It can be found, if you
are open to it.

If you want relief, perhaps you can view this as an opportunity to try
something else. That is what I did. And it worked. If you honestly don't care
about the consequences or cost, you can sometimes do things that most people
think "cannot be done".

Best of luck. And "cyber hugs" if you want them.

